# Google Maps



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

Have an iphone 6 plus. Have tried Waze, the Uber app, and Gmaps. In the city, Waze drives me crazy because when you pick up someone, it takes 1/2 block or so of driving before it kicks in. With a lot of one way streets, this adds up to a lot of backtracking.

I usually use uber app, unless I know there is traffic, which is most of the time in the city.

I've tried google maps, but when it opens in the app, I push the button to start navigating, but it never gets going. I finally just give up. I hear though that Gmaps is the best choice. What am I doing wrong with Gmaps?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

You have to push the button to start navigating first in the uber app and then push the blue arrow in Google maps to start google maps navigating.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

I think that is what I did. Is the blue arrow in Gmaps in the lower right?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes. First you push the stat navigation button in the uber app then google maps opens up and you tap the blue arrow. I made the same mistake when I switched to google maps. Much o the time I find it useful to switch back to uber for the drop off location. To do that you tap the + sign in google maps then tap the blue area at the top off the gmaps screen and it goes back to the uber app. Hope this helps. I have found gmaps to be much better than the uber app which is built on top o the old (and crappy) apple maps.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

With google maps at times thru the uber app the directions come up in numeric form rather than actual address. Not sure if it's coordinated but pain in the neck if you are looking for house number and street


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

In 


kah5683 said:


> Have an iphone 6 plus. Have tried Waze, the Uber app, and Gmaps. In the city, Waze drives me crazy because when you pick up someone, it takes 1/2 block or so of driving before it kicks in. With a lot of one way streets, this adds up to a lot of backtracking.
> 
> I usually use uber app, unless I know there is traffic, which is most of the time in the city.
> 
> I've tried google maps, but when it opens in the app, I push the button to start navigating, but it never gets going. I finally just give up. I hear though that Gmaps is the best choice. What am I doing wrong with Gmaps?


In waze the direction is righ unles you did an u turn after arrival so it will be the oposite direction, check the map before running away


----------



## LilRedWagon (Apr 14, 2017)

pacifico said:


> In
> 
> In waze the direction is righ unles you did an u turn after arrival so it will be the oposite direction, check the map before running away


This is what happens to a friend of mine, too. Did you ever get any help with it? I found your post searching for troubles with using either google maps or waze, neither will work for him. He has an android (a Samsung) and T Mobile.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

LilRedWagon said:


> This is what happens to a friend of mine, too. Did you ever get any help with it? I found your post searching for troubles with using either google maps or waze, neither will work for him. He has an android (a Samsung) and T Mobile.


you just needs to turn the map 180 degres and you will know where to go, or you can also read the streets names one of the corners on the map, if you takes a few seconds to do this you will be all right


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

My early experience with Google Maps was that I had to have the GM app already running when I clicked Navigate in the Uber app.
If the GM app wasn't loaded, it would not pick up the destination from the Uber app.
Don't know if it's still that way because I always start the GM app first since then.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

kah5683 said:


> Have an iphone 6 plus. Have tried Waze, the Uber app, and Gmaps. In the city, Waze drives me crazy because when you pick up someone, it takes 1/2 block or so of driving before it kicks in. With a lot of one way streets, this adds up to a lot of backtracking.
> 
> I usually use uber app, unless I know there is traffic, which is most of the time in the city.
> 
> I've tried google maps, but when it opens in the app, I push the button to start navigating, but it never gets going. I finally just give up. I hear though that Gmaps is the best choice. What am I doing wrong with Gmaps?


It could be your cell phone connection. I have a lot of dead spots where I drive. I'm iPhone 6s plus with Sprint. With google you can download the map for offline. It starts immedialtey now. When you get a good conenction it uses the online map with traffic again.


----------

